#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  purifyng an object?

## Heres_

Hello

I have received gift I think is somewhat charged with negative energy due that it has been a badly charged environment. I like the objet ad the "charging"have not been done with bad intention but I feel the object is, as I say, surrounded by some negative emotions.

How could I purify it 100%?

Thanks

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Two methods I use: 1) let the object sit with a piece of gypsum for a time. It'll was out anything in there. 2) let it sit beneath the sun or moon in a salt/water bath. Retrieve it that night or in the morning when the sun or moon has set. (12 hours time essentially) 

Salt is the easiest, especially because everyone has salt. :P

----------


## Heres_

Thanks for your interesting and valuable opinions.

By the way, Do also work for this purpose frankincense(lithurgical incense), and Myrrh?

Thanks again.

----------

